# How Many of You Smoke Marijuana?



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

How many of you smoke MJ?

Let's throw out the arbitrary date of within the last one year...

If so, how often?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't know if a lot of folks are gonna pipe up honestly on this one...


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Grew out of that about 25 yrs ago.
I dont drink either.

I prefer my life sober and straight. Makes for clearer vision. 
I am content. :baby04:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, and who has been unfaithful to their spouse?

Who has cheated on their taxes?

Any other illegal or immoral thing you might like to confess to, just feel free.

LOL


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Kinda grew outta that after I graduated HS.
Still look at it as a HS thing and I have little respect for adult folks that "self medicate" with THC.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Only ever smoked it second hand in college. I recall playing a football game on our home field and the smoke coming out of the stands was so thick the refs moved our huddles over to the far side of the field.

Drank enough in college to do me for a lifetime.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Nope, never have.

I know what it smells like, but I have no idea what it tastes like.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, for the naysayers, if someone doesn't think that there is anything morally wrong with it, why wouldn't they speak out about it???

In many places it's not even being enforced as anything other than a misdemeanor, if that.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Never liked it, gave me roomspins like too much alcohol and made me nauseated. I get randomly tested now on the job and am continuously amazed at how many people get "popped" for pot, KNOWING you will be throwing away a carreer and for a drug I never "understood," anyhow. Want to be goofy and scatterbrained for no reason legally? Get late stage Lyme disease like I did.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Never have. I was offered hashish once, and I declined that, too.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I never smoked it, but have no problem
with those who do. Tobacco and alcohol
are legal, and socially accepted, generally.
So why not pot? I sometimes smoke and
drink liquor, both of which are worse for my
health.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Oh, and who has been unfaithful to their spouse?
> 
> Who has cheated on their taxes?
> 
> ...


:shrug: Well you know me.I've been good for couple years.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Never have. I was offered hashish once, and I declined that, too.


Texarkana.Truth not much I haven't done.

big rockpile


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

My mate would but the job testing thing, he hasnt in 15 yrs because he wont risk a job for a quick high. Not worth it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

RiverPines said:


> My mate would but the job testing thing, he hasnt in 15 yrs because he wont risk a job for a quick high. Not worth it.


Yea I practiced for them Test never passed.

big rockpile


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

I smoked ... but did not inhale!


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Last time i did was about 10 years ago.... If it were legal, I would smoke it every night before bed so i could sleep. I have insomnia and believe me, i would rather smoke MJ every night instead of taking this awful Ambien.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok got to understand my Mom was one that felt if it felt good do it.She was mainly an Alcoholic and very wild.We done figured any of the Kids that had my Moms genetics was easily addicted to just about anything.Oh I did Love her though.

Its a Battle with me but haven't got too far out of Line in 20 years.

big rockpile


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I tried about 10 years ago but I had bronchitis and I couldn't choke it down. Before that, sometime in the 80's.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Been quite a few years. Just waiting for them to legalize it. 
I will say this about it. For me it was an eye opener when it came to TV. I remember as a teenager smoking a little bit then watching TV. I was amazed at how stupid the shows really were. Never really watched too much TV after that.
I do think it should be made available to those undergoing cancer treatment and terminal diseases.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Last time I smoked it, I slid into a guardrail.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Never could understand how it could be worth wasting that much money.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oggie said:


> Last time I smoked it, I slid into a guard rail.


Was you driving? 

Glad I have Legal Drugs. :bouncy:

big rockpile


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Simple answer...Nope. And no thanks, seen others that used it as a jump off point for other, bigger things...And should someone offer it up, they will be offered the front door and a mention that they are not to be stopping around anytime soon.
Matt


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

seedspreader said:


> How many of you smoke MJ?
> 
> Let's throw out the arbitrary date of within the last one year...
> 
> If so, how often?


I think it would have been better if you were to do this topic as an anonymous multiple choice poll with discussion, otherwise you're not going to get a lot of honest answers.

Can you explain why you asked the question? What is it you're trying to determine?

I'm legally certified to grow organically grown medical marijuana in my province for authorized BC patients with doctor's prescriptions.

.


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> How many of you smoke MJ?
> 
> Let's throw out the arbitrary date of within the last one year...
> 
> If so, how often?


Smoke all the time, whatcha wanna know?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

well in all honesty its been about 22 years. and closer to 24 since I smoked often.
In highschool if Id done half as many drugs as I was accused of I wouldnt know what world this is . 
still like many at around age 24 I decided I didnt need artificial stimulants to enjoy myself.
I stopped drinking, I stopped natural herbal chemistry.
Now I will credit pot with a calming effect , when I was young I was a hot head , if I msoked some weed I let things slide and laughed them off, alcohol had the opposite effect. didnt laugh things off started throwing punches at any imagined look or slight.
I dont see weed as any more immoral than alcohol, sadly many who partake of these some times partake of far worse stimulants 
I discovered if one listens to their own body and mind they can pretty much at will change their pulse rate attitude and with some effort release endorphins to get that giddy head rush .
For some people it is a valuable pain medication and appitite enhanser


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Spring of 1992. I had gone almost a year without it before then, but dang, it was Jamacian and goooood. 

I went to a liberal college and majored in experimentation. If I could smoke it, I did. I still kinda miss acid. 

If I knew that it wasn't illegal I would smoke it recreationally. Not every night, but maybe on Saturday nights. Never in front of the kids. (for reasons I don't want to go into here.) Of course I used to drink heavily and now I can't remember when I had a beer last. My last glass of wine was in January. I'm the type of person who did it because it was illegal and now that I'm of age I don't really want it.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

smalltime said:


> Smoke all the time, whatcha wanna know?


How much money would you say you spend (if that's not too personal) and how often?

I assume you're for legalization? 
Do think the price would go up or go down?
Do you grow it yourself?
If not, do you always buy from the same person?


Lots of questions about it... I smoked it in college about 4 times I think... Never bought it. That was the extent of my knowledge of it.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

naturelover said:


> Can you explain why you asked the question? What is it you're trying to determine?


Other than just wanting to know more? nope.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I wish it was legal because my mate is a migraine sufferer and back when he did smoke it he didnt get the migraines. If he had the feeling of one coming on just a toke or two and it was stopped before it got a hold on him.
He has tried the drugs from the doc but he almost had a heart attack and has to be rushed to the ER during work. His blood pressure went toally out of control too. Pot was at least safer! The doc cant help him because he doesnt do well with the meds. So he gets to suffer instead like he is tonight at work. He has a bad one going and is eating Advil (thats all he has with him) to no prevail. Eating Excedrin sometimes helps and take some of the edge off so he can function better.

He has tried everything from holistic to prescriptions and pot was the only thing that worked safely. 

So I am in favor of it being legal even though I'm not interested in it for me.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Pot ruined my marriage. Some people just can't handle it and my ex is one of those people. I have no interest in the stuff. Never had.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Riverpines, have him chew up 4 or 5 feverfew leaves a day. It is said to stop all migraines from occurring. And it is easy to grow. I ahve plans on putting it in my medicinal garden this year as it is good for all types of headaches and... fevers.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

i smoked pot all through jr and senior high...then all the way through about mid 20's. I also drank like a fool too. 
pot made me inhibited..alcohol made me a table dancer and way too wild. Back in the day I did just about anything I was exposed tnly thing that was a good combo for me was alcohol and speed. Somehow they worked together to make me almost normal..lol
Today I do none..and if I aint normal at least I know it and rememeber what I have done.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

DaleK said:


> Only ever smoked it second hand in college. I recall playing a football game on our home field and the smoke coming out of the stands was so thick the refs moved our huddles over to the far side of the field.


Ever been to a Jethro Tull concert? It' smelled like smoldering rope even before we got inside.


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> How much money would you say you spend (if that's not too personal) and how often?
> 
> I assume you're for legalization?
> Do think the price would go up or go down?
> ...


I am for decriminalization.
I think if it where decriminalized the price would go down, if it where legalized the prices would stay the same and they have in the states that have legalized for medical use...
I do not grow it, the penalties for growing even one plant are draconian.
I do not usually buy any at all, I have several friends that smoke and share 
They tend to purchase from the same couple of people that they deal with regularly.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I was a teenager in the 70's. Need I say more?? But that was a long time ago and priorities change. 

It should be legal. Not coke, heroin, meth or any other "harder" stuff, just MJ, because it is the botanical equivalent to alcohol. And because of the usefulness of the low-THC hemp plant. NORML was well on its way at one time to turning the tide, but the president at the time stuck his foot in his mouth and said in some big interview that anything and everything should be legal and promptly lost the support of the majority of the public.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

chickenista said:


> Riverpines, have him chew up 4 or 5 feverfew leaves a day. It is said to stop all migraines from occurring. And it is easy to grow. I ahve plans on putting it in my medicinal garden this year as it is good for all types of headaches and... fevers.


Thanks but tried that. I'm an herbalist so he has tried a lot of things. 

His migraines are do to problems with the blood vessels and blood flow. The vessels dilate to much and the blood runs to fast and to much.

Dont know why pot worked but it did.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Use to go here get Drugs by the Truck load :dance:

http://www.pharmaceuticalonline.com/product.mvc/Laboratory-Capabilities-0001

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Last time I smoked it, I slid into a guard rail.





> *Was you driving*?


He was walking, while eating a cheeseburger


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Nom Nom Nom.

Oh, and it's "Bacon Cheeseburger."

Actually, I only smoked it a few times, long ago when I was 16 or so.

It make me jumpy and nervous.

I can do that on my own.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

seedspreader said:


> How much money would you say you spend (if that's not too personal) and how often?
> 
> I assume you're for legalization?
> Do think the price would go up or go down?
> ...


I to quit when in my late teens. the navy tends to frown on it so I quit before I went in. never got back into it after I got out. I think in the last 22 years I may have smoked it twice. to answer your questions I am for legalization it is better then drinking in my book. it has different effects on different people but tends to mellow people out in general. I believe the price would go down if it were legalized. never grew it normally bought it from a few different people. as to what I spent like I said it was over 22 years ago but around $30-$50 a week depending on how much money I had and who I was around.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I tried it once when I was a teenager, and I promptly vomited the contents of my stomach, and then had the dry heaves off and on for a few more hours. It was horrible, triggered a migrane, and made my eyeballs ache. Terrible reaction to it. Never even considered trying it again. 

Have a brother in law who is so addicted to it that he cannot, and I mean *cannot* stop smoking it, even to the point where he cannot find a job. He's been unemployed for about the past 15 years, since most employers now require drug testing. He is content for his wife, an aging waitress, to support them. He obviously loves marijuana more than he does his wife or kids. Personally, I'd love to see him unable to buy it at all.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Just grow your own and dont plant it in a sunny room with tons of windows so that your landlord has to warn you it can be seen from the road:>)


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Nope to dope.

I am dopey enough without it!


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Never tried it, but have a brother who can't function without it. Doesn't function much with it, either. Another brother who smokes a lot and has addiction issues, but slightly better controlled. He lives in Taiwan where you can be executed for possession of MJ, but narcotic pills are readily available without prescription. Both parents smoked most of my life, probably still do occasionally. It has caused problems for my family. I hate the stuff, but think it should absolutely not be illegal or restricted.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Not since Tuesday..what was the question again?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I think I smoked my share in high school.

I probably smoked your share, too.

And I'm pretty sure I did your coke, too. 

Sorry! :hysterical:


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

spent 3 months between my fresh/soph college years stoned. and i do mean STONED!!!! most unmotivated months of my life. that was 30 years ago. the stuff makes me unmotivated, somewhat paranoid, and ravenous. 

one of my ex's is a daily smoker. for some reason, it motivates him. i've also seen that with his pot smokin buddies and they're all very respected business owners. must be some sorta secret community of business owner pot smokers 'round here. one of his friends helped some sorta legislation get passed and got his picture taken with our governor and a large article in the paper. that really made me :hysterical:


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Never tried it. Had a cousin that was killed over it and that made not to like it.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I never spent a cent on pot. I was boring and there were too many books to read. I was the total nerd. My tag line was "hey just think more for you"


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I smoked pot and opium, did speed, dropped acid and snorted coke, all during my teenage years. Got married at the age of 17 and had a baby a year and half later. I never touched any type of drugs ever again, not even caffeine once I found out I was pregnant.... took my DH a few years longer, but he has been clean for over 25 years now. Still happily married too.

I think pot should be available and legal for anyone that needs it for medicinal purposes. I'm hoping I would never want or need it in my life again. An occasional glass of wine is my drug of choice when I feel the need to unwind and relax.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope. Went to high school in the 60's in this town of 5,000 people and never was exposed to it. Only knew of one kid who was rumored to use drugs and his later life proved the rumors true. Never tried snorting Coke either. I did get some root beer up my nose once but that was an accident.


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> Pot ruined my marriage. Some people just can't handle it and my ex is one of those people. I have no interest in the stuff. Never had.


Sorry about that...some people will abuse anything. I have always thought
the world would be a much better place if people smoked pot rather than 
drink. I havent smoke any in about 6 mos but I make it a rule never to turn
it down if offered...and next week when I head down to Tejas for vacation
Im sure it will be offered ;-)


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Ever been to a Jethro Tull concert? It' smelled like smoldering rope even before we got inside.


Probably had to do that to tolerate the music.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> I smoked ... but did not inhale!


You stole my line.:bouncy:


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm burning one right now!:gaptooth:


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

I do not believe it to be immoral, or particularly harmful if done in moderation. I drink alcohol moderately, a beer or 2, each evening, no More, for the relaxation, it brings me.
However, Pot is Illegal. So I do not do it.

25 years ago, I smoked it, occasionally. To me it was very different than alcohol. Pot is very calming to me. I enjoyed it, whether it was good quality imported buds or plain old "ditch weed". 
I was 45 years old, before I ever tried it. I was playing bass, in a trio.I indulged in occasionally,"smoking" for maybe 10 years.
But I moved on, to other things, in my life. And, I prefer to have an unblemished Record.
ETA.......I have never, ever tried any other drug or narcotic, no speed, no acid, no hash, nor anything else.

If marijuana were legalized, I would probably smoke it once in awhile.

ETA........I do not think any other recreational drug should be legalized. Just Pot.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Never smoked pot, never smoked regular cigarettes, never gotten drunk. :shrug:


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I'm like WJC, didn't enhale. I have never been a smoker. Thus, I just didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Never did, don't ever plan to. But I do support decriminalization.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I think that a poll should be added to this one, if you really want to gauge how many of our members smoke pot. Myself, I tried it a few times when I was young, didn't really like it, and never did it again.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I not only smoked pot in college, I inhaled! It always seemed rather pointless to go halfway with anything :shrug:


----------



## TxAprilMagic (Nov 8, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> How many of you smoke MJ?
> 
> Let's throw out the arbitrary date of within the last one year...
> 
> If so, how often?




*seedspreader 
You can call me Hans. Join Date: Oct 2004
Location: NW Pa./NY Border.
Posts: 11,710 

So... I just slid into a guardrail for the morning... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What did you do? * 






How about yourself, when was the last time you smoked a "mary jane" ?


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh shucky darn! I tried it. I gave it up in my 20's. Figured tha last thing I needed was smoke in my lungs, then eat everything in sight, then sleep all day. I can get fat all on my own! Lol


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tried it long ago for my Migraines. Then I was a Paranoid nutcase with a Migraine.


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

Never tried it, probably never will. I think it should be legal with the same restrictions as alcohol.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

were it not against state law, I would most certainly engage - in moderation - occasionally, just as I do with drink and tobacco.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

I haven't used pot in years. Personally, I think it should be as legal as alcohol, and I don't see any problem with it when used in moderation - moderation is the key to a great many things.

My biggest problem with pot laws is marijuana's place in the schedule 1 list. This is, in my opinion, a blatant government lie in the face of mountains of scientific evidence that there are in fact medicinal benefits to marijuana use.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Been well over a quarter of a century. I think the Statute of Limitations has run out.
Got nothing against it. I think its better for you than alcohol, but then I don't do that either.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Never tried it! I have a lot of sensitivities to regular over the counter stuff. Nyquil gives me nightmares, other cough meds give me the jitters, etc... I was always afraid to try. Besides, I also don't know how to smoke a cigarette so I'd have trouble trying to inhale the mj smoke!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

TheMartianChick said:


> Never tried it! I have a lot of sensitivities to regular over the counter stuff. Nyquil gives me nightmares, other cough meds give me the jitters, etc... I was always afraid to try. Besides, I also don't know how to smoke a cigarette so I'd have trouble trying to inhale the mj smoke!


I smoke cigarettes, have for 40 years, but I wouldnt ever try to smoke pot the same way I do a cigarette!


----------



## brreitsma (Jan 14, 2003)

I have had meds for nerves before but hate the numbing zombie like effects of the ones you take daily. Doctor says the as needed ones are too addictive. It is tempting to take it up if circumstances got my nerves to where I was twithing bad again and not being able to function.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

7thswan said:


> Tried it long ago for my Migraines. Then I was a Paranoid nutcase with a Migraine.


:icecream: you forgot hungry, Paranoid nutcase with a Migraine....LOL!


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

Fowler said:


> :icecream: you forgot hungry, Paranoid nutcase with a Migraine....LOL!


with a severe cheetos craving...

mmmm...

cheetos.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Never did but if I were near where some was being used, I might be tempted to take a "deep breath" or two ~~~~~


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Beowulf said:


> with a severe cheetos craving...
> 
> mmmm...
> 
> cheetos.


cheeto's In my day it was bugglers 

not sure which would be more expensive these days the weed or the $4 a bag munchies


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Beowulf said:


> with a severe cheetos craving...
> 
> mmmm...
> 
> cheetos.





PyroDon said:


> cheeto's In my day it was bugglers
> 
> not sure which would be more expensive these days the weed or the $4 a bag munchies



Stop hoarding..and pass the chips already:shocked:


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

shouldnt that be dont Bogart the chips dude


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

PyroDon said:


> shouldnt that be dont Bogart the chips dude


I stand corrected...:bow:...LOL!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

sadly i think that may have dated me


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

PyroDon said:


> sadly i think that may have dated me



LMAO!!!
Humphrey Bogart years or the 60's.....LOL..


----------



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

"were it not against state law, I would most certainly engage - in moderation - occasionally, just as I do with drink and tobacco. "


My thoughts exactly....... I'd have to find a different job. The one I have now does random drug tests:sob:
__________________


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

TxAprilMagic said:


> *seedspreader
> You can call me Hans. Join Date: Oct 2004
> Location: NW Pa./NY Border.
> Posts: 11,710
> ...


The last time was still those 4 times I tried it in college.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

TheMartianChick said:


> Never tried it! I have a lot of sensitivities to regular over the counter stuff. Nyquil gives me nightmares, other cough meds give me the jitters, etc... I was always afraid to try. Besides, I also don't know how to smoke a cigarette so I'd have trouble trying to inhale the mj smoke!


Most folk who don't smoke cook up pot into foods like cookies or brownies and eat them.

Only problem I have with pot is that buying it here is funding the drug lords across the border.. So it's just not good to buy it.

I will partake if someone offers, and if it were legal I'd likely grow a bit as it does seem to help one get to sleep at times.. Can't see much horrible about a drug that is more harmless than caffeine. I have never understood how folks could be so against it, and swallow all the government propaganda about it.

The prohibition is fueling drug lords in Mexico, gangs and gang violence across the U.S., exactly like alcohol prohibition did only with the hoodlums playing rap music while they do drive by's with Uzi's rather than 20's flapper music and tommy guns like Al Capone and his ilk, and I think it is utterly stupid to me and makes no sense at all that people cannot even see it in front of their noses.

Top it off with the result of the "war on drugs" ie: war on our citizenry, now making us the most incarcerated nation on the planet, locking up more of our citizens than even countries like Iran and N.K. and the sheer amount of "for profit prisons" Wall street is building now is frightening.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

It is basically legal here in California and I do not see a problem with people doing it.

I think any problems associated with it can be said about many other things.

I do not believe it is addicting other than mentally, definatly not physically addicting such as withdrawals etc.

I do not believe it carries any lasting effects or does more damage than the smoke being inhaled does.

I believe it to be much less destructive to the body and mind than liquor is.

I also think it helps many people more than it hurts.

I do not currently smoke it, but have no problem with anyone who chooses to so.

In the limited way that it is legal here in California it has brought much needed income to some counties and is the biggest tax generator in other counties in this state by far.....

The dispenseraries out here pay a income tax and a business tax and they also have to have a business licence and all the other things a normal business will have .

They general jobs and pay building rents etc.....it has been a good thing here as far as that goes for the state.

I am sure there are some downfalls, but nothing any different from a casino or liquor store brings.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Just Cliff said:


> Been quite a few years. Just waiting for them to legalize it.
> I will say this about it. For me it was an eye opener when it came to TV. I remember as a teenager smoking a little bit then watching TV. I was amazed at how stupid the shows really were. Never really watched too much TV after that.
> I do think it should be made available to those undergoing cancer treatment and terminal diseases.


Yup to this.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

I out grew it after high school too. I have been subject to testing at work for years as well. I did give it a try after a nasty dose of chemo to see if it worked beter than the stuff my oncologist gave me, it didn't.

Keith


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I know it wouldn't have been funny if she had got caught but about 25 years ago my Brother had Packages coming from Friends in California.My Stepmom was going to the PO picking them up until she found the extra Goodies coming in the Packages 

Whats Bad my Dad accused me of my Brothers problem but like my Sister said how the heck did Dad think my Brother was working three Jobs?

big rockpile


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Nope but I have no problems with those that do for medical reasons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

When I was in my 20's..pot mixed with hashish was a regular offering at pretty much any party on the weekend..I could take it or leave it..sometimes I did and sometimes I didn't. After moving on to my 30's, I had zero interest in it..some of my friends did and still do..and they are all professional successful people..

30 years later, I wouldn't mind smoking some plain MJ ..arthritis changes your perspective..

If it were legal, I'd be growing my own in my herb garden..IMHO the only difference between pot & alcohol is the insane foolishness of blaming pot for every single drug addict ..some folks will use pot and then down the road shoot heroin..some folks will drink alcohol and then down the road become a drunk driver ..MOST people who smoke pot and/or drink alcohol never go on to use hard drugs or become alcoholics.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

seedspreader said:


> How many of you smoke MJ?
> 
> Let's throw out the arbitrary date of within the last one year...
> 
> If so, how often?


 Are you moonlighting as a cop?

Have I smoked, yes. But due to job and drug testing it's been a while. If no drug testing I wouldn't hesitate to smoke it again. Just like drinking it would be in low moderation as I don't have much down time.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I would go as far as saying that any substance kept in it's natural state should be legal. That would include poppy exudate, coca leaves, khat, pot, beer, wine, etc. This would exclude cocaine, heroin, the various chemical creations, and distilled spirits.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

tinknal said:


> I would go as far as saying that any substance kept in it's natural state should be legal. That would include poppy exudate, coca leaves, khat, pot, beer, wine, etc. This would exclude cocaine, heroin, the various chemical creations, and distilled spirits.


Totally agree with the first part. No plant or product of a natural process should ever be illegal. Your exclusions I'm not sure about. I definitely wouldn't exclude distilled spirits, but possibly would regulate production for sale (but less than current regulations).


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

ryanthomas said:


> Totally agree with the first part. No plant or product of a natural process should ever be illegal. Your exclusions I'm not sure about. I definitely wouldn't exclude distilled spirits, but possibly would regulate production for sale (but less than current regulations).


I in no way meant that distilled spirits should be outlawed, only that they be regulated (as they are now).

That said, it seems to me that hard liquor is much worse for you than beer or wine. I've known quite a few folks who drank themselves to death, and none of them on beer or wine.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Not since college.
I looked around at the other drooling, giggling idiots and decided I could be stupid all by myself.
I've got a 22 year old nephew who loves it, and wouldn't you know, he lives at home with Mommy and Daddy whining because he can't find a job that pays 20 bucks an hour.
It's all somebody else's fault y'know, boss's buddies and all that?


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

unlike fellow Americans who live in other States where this Medicine is LEGAL, im forced to be a law breaker and obtain the SAME medicine on the underground black market... if indeed i want this Medicine.

Yea, Equal rights for all...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tinknal said:


> I would go as far as saying that any substance kept in it's natural state should be legal. That would include poppy exudate, coca leaves, khat, pot, beer, wine, etc. This would exclude cocaine, heroin, the various chemical creations, and distilled spirits.


Well Jimson Weed comes to mind seen too much Bad with it.

big rockpile


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

tinknal said:


> I in no way meant that distilled spirits should be outlawed, only that they be regulated (as they are now).
> 
> That said, it seems to me that hard liquor is much worse for you than beer or wine. I've known quite a few folks who drank themselves to death, and none of them on beer or wine.


I figured that's what you meant. I like the way you put it, nothing in its natural state should be illegal. I also think we should be allowed to make distilled spirits at home, at least for our own use. But that's another topic entirely.




big rockpile said:


> Well Jimson Weed comes to mind seen too much Bad with it.


That is never a good reason to outlaw anything, as far as I'm concerned. If people want to be stupid, let them. If I didn't have a background that makes me hate marijuana, I would be tempted to start smoking it simply to assert my freedom.


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't but only cuz work does random tests. The wife has a good friend since grade school that has MS and all the different drugs the dr has given her don't help, but pot does. Sad that she could really get help by a plant she could grow in her own garden, but not in Kansas.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

When I was younger I indulged some. I refrain now because it is illegal and I'm not interested in the potential consequences. I think it should be legalized and if it were I would probably indulge similar to my intake of alcohol.... that is, most of the time I don't indulge but sometimes sitting around the campfire or watching a sunset I might (if it were legal).

What I would prefer is to see a maximum of 6 plants per person allowed to be grown at a time. No commercialization of sales. Those that wish to indulge could do so and it would keep it from being a large industry.

Mike


----------



## Kirk (Oct 31, 2003)

My state has medical marijuana. I have multiple health problems. I have a recommendation from my family doctor and all of my health care providers are aware that I use it. None have had a problem with it. I smoke marijuana to relieve my nausea. I don't smoke it everyday, just when the nausea has been bad for the day (usually about once a week now).

I did smoke every night for about two years before I got the new kidney. Since the transplant I have less nausea and smoke way less than I used to. I think that I use it responsibly, I don't use it socially and don't feel that there is an abuse issue. I treat it as a medicine. 

I am very pro-legalization. I think that marijuana should be sold under the same conditions as alcohol. It should also be legal for people to grow their own supply. Other drugs like cocaine should be decriminalized and those who are caught abusing them should be offered treatment not jail time.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I think allowing small-scale cultivation would greatly cut down on drug trafficking, as most users probably would prefer to grow their own rather than paying for it.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Never have Never will, did have a neighbour who smoked it constantly in front of their kids. Pretty disgusting if you ask me. But then again I don't like any type of smoking my mum was a smoker and I was glad the day I left home, even happier when they made no smoking in restaurants.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

PyroDon said:


> shouldnt that be dont Bogart the chips dude


Little Feat! Woo Hoo!

"Don't bogart that joint, my friend."


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Just be careful of the source.......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iezk-z6hy9k[/ame]


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I never have but might if it were legal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

I smoked pot on and off for 40 years. well, 42. Mostly off, some on. So what?? And took LSD too. But only about a thousand times. Once again, so what?? As a matter of fact, I'm whacked right now. I'm not talking about a little buzz, I;'m tripping. I called people on the phone I don't even know and ask them if they knew their mommie was a commie. I'm bad to the bone. B-B_B_B_B_B_Bad. b-b-bad to the b-b-bone.....Thats right.
ETA I just rolled another bomber and I thought about my mommer...
ETA this is some dern good chicken. Wonder how long it would take to make some noodles??


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I've taken a toke or two here and there since I was a teen but it just didn't "do" anything for me. I've never bought any, though...too scared I'd get caught!

I do believe that it should be legalized with the same restrictions as tobacco and that anyone should be allowed to cultivate it for personal use.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I went to visit a Guy in Jail next thing I knew I was in trouble with the Law asking all kinds of questions,my wife wasn't any help.They asked her if I smoked marijuana? Only if he is with his Kids :teehee: :whistlin:

Thing is my Buddy was High just after I left and they thought I brought it in.I told them if I had any I sure wouldn't not be smoking it myself and if they wanted I would give them Urine Sample which they wouldn't do.I was looking at 10 years.

Well they finally found out some came in through a T.V. and one Guy was bringing in some Taped to him in certain parts he didn't they would check.

My wife talked with a Deputy afterwards and he said they really thought I was bringing it in.

I have had Undercover Cop try to set me up for cooking Meth.I wouldn't do it but soon as he was out of the area 25 of my neighbors were arrested.

I have a Half Brother in his 50's that has been in and out of Prison most his life because of Drugs,I think he is in at this time.His Dad did the same and as his Grandfather.

big rockpile


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

All I want is to be able to grow a little patch out in the garden without running the risk of having my home and property seized.
I won't sell any.
I won't have any in my car.
I would just have it in my garden and in my pantry.

Sigh...


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

This is HST. Nobody drives poorly, cheats, steals, does dumb things, makes mistakes; it's always those dumb city people, dumb liberals, or dumb people from some offshoot message board. Nobody ever breaks even the slightest law. Right?

We smoke, a couple times a week, the hubby and I. We mostly didn't while our kids were growing up, but now they're out of the house and we do what we want. No different than a couple of beers now and then.

On the other hand, we don't take any prescription drugs, smoke cigarettes or drink. We are both in pretty good health too. It helps my arthritis and my hubby's head aches. We grow our own and keep our business to ourselves. It doesn't cost us anything but a little work, and neither of us has ever missed a days work or driven into a guard rail. 

I'm 51 and my husband is 61. Neither of us has ever been inclined to jump from a little smoke to something like coke or meth.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

houndlover said:


> I'm 51 and my husband is 61. Neither of us has ever been inclined to jump from a little smoke to something like coke or meth.


Yeah I've known and know plenty of people who smoke and even if some may have dabbled in some harder stuff, not a single one ever became even a regular user let alone an addict.

Most of those people also did LSD and mushrooms too then again the desire to use those generally goes down with use, if anything they are "anti-addictive".


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

It's been 13 or 14 years for me. I don't have a problem with it, it's just not a priority for me. When I was in my late teens my foreman at the company I worked for was a dealer. We got all we wanted of anything we wanted. Weed, hash, hash oil, bennies. The three years from when I was 17 to when I was 20 are basically a smokey, drunken haze and lots of other problems involved. Fortunately things turned around and I really don't have a desire for it today. I've thought about it from time to time but just didn't have the incentive to actually go out and get some.

If you make something illegal that many people want to do, all you do is create a black market and fuel organized crime. People vote with their actions. If MJ was decriminalized or legalized, it would put a big hit on organized crime, empty our jails and save tens or hundreds of millions (billions?) of dollars in enforcement. It's actually mind boggling how much it costs us to keep weed illegal. Not to mention the jobs that would be created and the additional taxes brought in if it was sold legally like cigarettes. Companies would compete with each other, you would get different brands and levels of quality. I'm sure it would help the farming industry by adding another crop the farmers could grow to bring in some income.

I"m sure our law enforcement dollars could be spent in many better ways!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Truckinguy said:


> I"m sure our law enforcement dollars could be spent in many better ways!


Not if you ask law enforcement... and between them and prison guards and such not counting the companies selling swat gear to every local Barney Fife, there's a pretty big lobby formed to keep it illegal..


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

If I did roll a smoke, I would never put it on a public forum that I did


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

lol how mout add a poll? but no i dont . not so much that i am against the RESONCABLE use of it but most wouldnt know responcable if you rolled it up in a zag


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i paid about 300 dollars a week for it around 9 years ago when my husband was dying. that was when i knew next to nothing about it and before i knew i could grow it myself.~Georgia.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

> Not if you ask law enforcement... and between them and prison guards and such not counting the companies selling swat gear to every local Barney Fife, there's a pretty big lobby formed to keep it illegal..


You're right. Pick any industry and the people in the background making all the money are the ones who control it. It's got nothing to do with common sense!


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

lol you think thats alot of money my gramps was scripted maranol...


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

I was always against it, raised in a family where not many drank and nobody smoked. I've never tried it myself, never had a desire to smoke and inhale anything. However I did try it a couple times 3 years ago, my DH and his cousin and I all agreed, I can NOT inhale! lol The only way for me to go would be bakin' brownies (is that even possible?). 

I think it should be legal. It's no more dangerous than cigs or alcohol and has probably ruined no more lives than alcohol has.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Don't use it at all but we had an essay on legalization in Law class last semester and while researching I found out the U.S holds a patent on marijuana. Here's a quote from the Dept of health and hospitals found on the patent info US Patent 6630507 titled &#8220;Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants&#8221; 

&#8220;Cannabinoids have been found to have antioxidant properties, unrelated to NMDA receptor antagonism. This new found property makes cannabinoids useful in the treatment and prophylaxis of wide variety of oxidation associated diseases, such as ischemic, age-related, inflammatory and autoimmune diseases.The cannabinoids are found to have particular application as neuroprotectants, for example in limiting neurological damage following ischemic insults, such as stroke and trauma, or in the treatment of neurodegenerative diseases, such as Alzheimer&#8217;s disease, Parkinson&#8217;s disease and HIV dementia.&#8221;

Here's a link to the patent: http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507/fulltext.html 

Reading this was a real eye opener for me about what I had always been told about the stuff!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

ladybug said:


> Don't use it at all but we had an essay on legalization in Law class last semester and while researching I found out the U.S holds a patent on marijuana. Here's a quote from the Dept of health and hospitals found on the patent info US Patent 6630507 titled âCannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectantsâ


Those aren't patents on marijuana. They are patents for the manufacture of various synthetic cannabinoids.

.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

westwindfarm said:


> The only way for me to go would be bakin' brownies (is that even possible?).


Sure it is..

The most popular way to do it is to make pot butter.. boil it in water with butter and the butter will get all the THC absorbed, and you just cook things that use a lot of butter.. 

There are web sites all about it.. http://weedbutter.com/


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Ah okay, our teacher thought it was for medicinal marijuana as well. I wish I could find the other links that showed their research had proven it to be a benefit to many conditions and that it attacks cancer cells.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

ladybug said:


> Ah okay, our teacher thought it was for medicinal marijuana as well. I wish I could find the other links that showed their research had proven it to be a benefit to many conditions and that it attacks cancer cells.


Yes it has become evident and it is common knowledge to many in the scientific/medical community that it does attack brain and lung cancer cells. A simple google search can find all those studies and articles.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

....still not worth making yourself into a drooling zombie IMO.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

I dunno, Kirk, I've been pretty stoned in my youth, but I never became a drooling zombie. The worst thing that ever happened to me was a killer case of the munchies, but I was too stoned to move myself off the couch to get the cheetos...


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

A few of times a year if the opportunity arises. Hoping to make it to Colorado this summer.

Jim


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I was all excited that Seedspreader was posting again till I saw the date. 

I live in Spokane and its been in the news that the legal sale of pot here has topped bread, wine and milk. I wonder if pot will be on the eternal snowstorm shopping list with bread and milk now.

http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2016/apr/11/marijuana-sales-top-spending-on-wine-and-milk-in-s/


I don't smoke at all even though it's legal here in Washington.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

We're recycling threads!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

too many drug tests in my jobs


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What a dumb thread to resurrect from 2011 - Is the board _that_ slow??


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> What a dumb thread to resurrect from 2011 - Is the board _that_ slow??


Is your LIFE that slow that you had to take a few precious minutes out of it to post such an unnecessary and unpleasant comment?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Wolf mom said:


> What a dumb thread to resurrect from 2011 - Is the board _that_ slow??


Why start a new thread most of them end up in the same old arguments, with the same couple of groups.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I don't react well to it, so, I haven't in years. I am all for other adults partaking at will.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Use to smoke all the time in my youth. But then my kids came along and I quit. I'm not against it. I think it should be legal and taxed to help our deficit. Better then alcohol that's for sure.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Twas funny reading some of the comments from 2011 and now 5 yrs later.... 

Well it's been prescribed to me for my PTSD and it really helps. Now the Doctor's put my script up to 8 grams a day ! Holy Molly !! Well that's too much for this old boy and I keep it to < 2 grams a day, usually 1 gram of (9% THC / 12%CBD) and 1 gram of (20% THC/0.3% CBD). Helps keep things calm when needed and helps on the sleep !!! (that's big, no nightmares)... 

Only just recently, the oils became available under our laws and that would be far better than having to smoke it...


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

I used to smoke it but stopped to be healthier. I enjoyed it and it didn't make me lazy, quite the opposite. It made me restless and I'd get stuff done.
If it wasn't bad for my lungs I'd probably still do it. It's otherwise harmless, certainly much less so than alcohol. It should be legal.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It's legal where I live and ironically, I haven't been to the store yet. Heck, it's practically our state flower. 

Never been a big smoker, not even in my misspent youth. I had a very bad experience a few years ago with two very small cookies someone gave me because they knew I wouldn't smoke it. Don't get me wrong -- I partook of them with full knowledge -- but let's just say the stuff today ain't your grandpappy's shake, and I found that out the hard way. I didn't even know you could get that sick, let alone on marijuana.

Lately, though, I've heard about clones that will address pain and inflammation but leave your senses unaffected. Think I'm going to go shopping and check that out one of these days soon.

If it helps with joint pain the way I'm hearing it does, it will be more than worthwhile.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Wolf mom View Post
> What a dumb thread to resurrect from 2011 - Is the board that slow??


Maybe someone was stoned when they replied


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

basketti said:


> Is your LIFE that slow that you had to take a few precious minutes out of it to post such an unnecessary and unpleasant comment?


Apparently... yes!


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Forcast said:


> too many drug tests in my jobs


Also some tricky firearm laws involved.

I don't partake, never have, maybe never will, but don't hold anything against those who do.

It should be legalized in all 50 IMHO.

There really needs to be a test to differentiate if one is directly under the influence vs "having used within X number of days".


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

The evolution of this issue has been interesting to watch.

As a business man (for my day job) we know we're facing a struggle of how to deal with the LEGAL use of it now.

It's not like alcohol (as far as testing/leaving the blood system) for accidents at work.

Example we had an employee who got hurt on the job. They jumped onto the floor and put a plastic sprue through their shoe/foot. Standard protocol for hospital visit for an injury (or accident causing 1500.00 or more at work) is to get the drug test.

They had smoke MJ within the last couple of days. Obviously she was a regular user from the test results, but how that ties to work/job performance, accidents, etc... is interesting.

So technology, human resources/business etc. is behind the curve on an effective way to deal with situations like that. Even law enforcement are struggling with Driving While Impaired (or under the influence) and how to test/address that issue.

So businesses can address as they like. They will be looking at it with the ever increasing "risk analysis" lens. But if your neighboring state has it as legal (or it's medicinal and you imbibe because of that) there are a lot of new, untested (legally and safety-wise) situations to deal with.

... oh, and as an update, still only those 4 times in college.

Now I get my "high" the way everyone else does... lack of sleep, lots of coffee and stress induced blood-pressure spikes.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> The evolution of this issue has been interesting to watch.
> 
> As a business man (for my day job) we know we're facing a struggle of how to deal with the LEGAL use of it now.
> 
> ...



Good to see you back. :thumb:


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

basketti said:


> Good to see you back. :thumb:


Ha, don't go baking me no cake!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

IVe said it before: if the scientists could get to work and genetically engineer an MJ strain that takes away rather than gives the munchies, I'd be on that like white on rice. :sing:


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

seedspreader said:


> How many of you smoke MJ?
> 
> Let's throw out the arbitrary date of within the last one year...
> 
> If so, how often?


Not me. I have, but it did nothing for me buzz wise and the smell is rather noxious. It gags me to even be near somebody who is smoking or who has recently smoked weed.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Back in the 70's I smoked regularly. Always enjoyed it. Then I the 80's I guess I grew up. Got married, started a family, bought a house, eventually started a business. Now I am a rock solid pillar of my community.
I see nothing wrong with those who smoke as I do not see anything wrong with those who drink. As long as they do so responsibly it is not my or anyone else's concern. 
Now that it is legal for medical use in New York I sometimes think I may have to go out and get some glaucoma.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> What a dumb thread to resurrect from 2011 - Is the board _that_ slow??


I enjoy rereading the occasional old thread, to reacquaint myself past members. Zong, Oggie, willow girl - I miss those guys.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I have never smoked MJ, or taken any other illegal substance, either, for that matter. Never appealed to me personally.

I do think that medical MJ should be allowed everywhere. When my BFF was dying, it was the "special" brownies baked by another friend that helped her pain and reduced her anxiety, rather than the myriad prescription meds.

My feelings are mixed on recreational use. On the one hand, I don't think it is basically any more dangerous than alcohol or tobacco. On the other, I read that some of the strains now being developed are extremely high potency which brings into question just how do we test for when one is impaired, given the lack of any real quantitive tests?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I always knew my brain was screwed up. So why chance making things worse with drugs?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

On the 19th it will be 35 years since I smoked , longer for some other stuff.....
I don't begrudge what others do or don't do, but for me all of the above got in the way of being the woman I wanted to be.....


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> I enjoy rereading the occasional old thread, to reacquaint myself past members. Zong, Oggie, willow girl - I miss those guys.


Oh yeah. Beccachow posted lots in the animal forums - no sign of her either.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

What was the question?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wolf mom said:


> What a dumb thread to resurrect from 2011 - Is the board _that_ slow??



What a great thread to resurrect from back in time ! Huge changes have happened to the topic.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> What a great thread to resurrect from back in time ! Huge changes have happened to the topic.


Not biased or anything, but we could use my marijuana thread. *throws childish temper tantrum*


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

It would be logical now that terminator seed has evolved that within the next decade or so by aerial sowing, heirloom wild wood weed grown marijuana could feasibly be eradicated and only a non reproductive, standard strength (and maybe non-munchies version) regulated marijuana be grown, processed, regulated and taxed as 90% of alcohol and tobacco products are.

When it can be easily regulated and taxed, it will be as legal as licensed distilled spirits and misuse will continue to be prosecuted as illegal possession of whiskey or untaxed cigarettes. 

Even if it was engineered too be legal and taxable, I would still stick to my bourbon for social "buzzing" because I would rather smell a smoldering horse hair stuffed mattress burning than be downwind of someone smoking their left handed roll your own . :yuck:

Also if a terminator seed broadcast eradication of the current strains of MJ and a switch to hybrid occurs, a new domestic market for growing hemp for fiber use could develop further stimulating the economy along with taxable marijuana. Many hemp producers have shut down when their fiber plants cross pollinated with marijuana from what I have read over the years.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Shrek said:


> It would be logical now that terminator seed has evolved that within the next decade or so by aerial sowing, heirloom wild wood weed grown marijuana could feasibly be eradicated and only a non reproductive, standard strength (and maybe non-munchies version) regulated marijuana be grown, processed, regulated and taxed as 90% of alcohol and tobacco products are.
> 
> When it can be easily regulated and taxed, it will be as legal as licensed distilled spirits and misuse will continue to be prosecuted as illegal possession of whiskey or untaxed cigarettes.
> 
> ...


I'd have to be opposed to any plant being engineered with a terminator gene, simply on moral reasons. I just don't think wiping out and species with it's own code is the right thing to do.


----------

